
Emacs 26.1 released - _emacsomancer_
https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/etc/NEWS.26
======
_emacsomancer_
Announcement here: [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2018-05/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2018-05/msg00765.html)

